# Dual Stack IPv4/IPv6 Gateway



## alexseitsinger (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I was wondering if someone share any tutorials related to routing a dual stack IPv4/IPv6 WAN (from Comcast) through a FreeBSD gateway? I can get all connectivity through my Cisco router but I'd prefer to have it routed through my FreeBSD box. 

Best,
Alex


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 3, 2014)

I bookmarked these three links for whenever my ISP starts providing dual stack support.  I hope this helps.

URLs:
http://pivotallabs.com/configuring-freebsd-9-1-as-an-ipv6-firewallrouter/
http://pivotallabs.com/how-i-grabbe...resses-from-comcast-and-they-didnt-even-care/
http://pivotallabs.com/configuring-freebsd-9-1-as-an-ipv6-dhcp-client/


----------



## alexseitsinger (Jun 3, 2014)

Many thanks Juno - I read/tried the first two and they didn*'*t seem to help. I missed the third one, so I*'*m hoping that it's the golden egg I was looking for. Either way, many thanks. I*'*ll let you know how things end up within the next day or so.

-A


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2014)

There is no real difference between IPv4 and IPv6. Configure IPv4 as you would normally, then configure IPv6. It's not that different, only the IP addresses are bigger.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Jun 4, 2014)

SirDice - Thanks.

Juno - I managed to configure everything and got my Dual Stack to work + wireless bridge. Let me know if you need help configuring yours.

-A


----------

